# Possible bagging beginning???



## Luna_tic (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just one question please




is this considered possible early bagging??? She's just gotten this the last 3 days, it doesn't go away and she's never had it before, thank you xoxo


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2014)

gosh, um I suppose it could be very early the very beginning of bagging... how far along is she?
Could I ask if you could update your post with these questions if thats ok? becuase then we can look back at her history and see things rather then replying to a new thread and having to look back at the old for information and history which is what I am about to do.


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 4, 2014)

I've noticed it's really hard for me to get much help here, not sure why I don't get the response others do, thank you to those few people who took the time though, thank you Cassie for responding xo


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Luna tic

Don't feel like that . As we are all over the world and at very different time zones it's hard for everyone to respond quickly . I can get on at times but often don't have the time to respond .

I'm happy to have a look and follow your thread tho I have a lot to learn but happy to share my opinion .





If this is one of your mares from a previous thread maybe update your questions thru your previous one . It's easier to flick thru the one thread as all your photos and questions on your lovely mares are in the one spot .

It could be slight udder development . Maybe update some picks of her side on from behind ect .

Any way just didn't want you to feel you go unnoticed on here . As it's such a great forum and so busy , there's a lot to get thru .

Have a good weekend

Cheers Ryan


----------



## happy appy (Jul 4, 2014)

I have mares in the field that look like that and they aren't in foal.


----------



##  (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry I've been a bit crazy, as I've just had a family member diagnosed with acute myeologenous leukemia, and given only 2 weeks to live. She's my mom's closest cousin (84), and my mom is taking it very hard (with her alzheimers also very confused), so I've been reading but not posting much.

I'm not seeing any udder development in that picture, but wait a few more days and take the picture again, and we'll look at both for comparison.

Also, please keep everything in one thread, as it's very hard to jump between threads to see different pictures. That would help a lot.

~~Diane


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 5, 2014)

Diane, first of all let me say how sorry I am about your family member



I'm not to board knowledgable yet ( I don't even know how to use those cute little moving emojis everyone displays) lol I'll keep it on one thread, sorry about that! Ryan you're always so nice, I really appreciate that xx I just took these pics, keep in mind this mare has never had even a hair of edema near her utters, I've been staring at her girl parts for months lol this is huge to me so I'm crossing all fingers and toes



I see a difference I hope that means something


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2014)

When was this mare last bred ? . How about a set of pics then another set in 4-5 days . ?


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2014)

My mare Penny looks like that and she is not pregnant... She had us fooled once but never foaled haha sneaky. Like Ryan said maybe take some pics in a week and see if there is any change


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 6, 2014)

I was going to put up a pic of her from the rear but I decided a short video of from that angle might allow you to get a better look, thanks for any thoughts...

http://youtu.be/8muCnlu8lH8


----------



## happy appy (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't think she is bred to deliver any time soon.


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. My Aunt passed about an hour ago, and I'm just getting home. Have been at hospice since about 3 this morning, but it's a blessing for her to have gone, and my mom is taking it pretty good, as we've been at hospice almost non-stop since Friday morning around 9 am. So, she had plenty of time to do the story telling and sharing, while my Aunt was still conscious, and then today, was a hard day as it dragged on a long time. But God is good, and mom is doing fine with it. She's sad of course, but having been there, she's understanding what has just happened. So, much better than when my sister died in her sleep a few months ago. She was really confused with that, but this has worked out much better.

I'd say, let's see some more pictures in a few days. When was she bred? She doesn't look like a mare that's anywhere close to delivering, so when is her expected due date? Is she a maiden? I can't remember. LOL


----------



## Luna_tic (Jul 6, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Thank you for your kind words. My Aunt passed about an hour ago, and I'm just getting home. Have been at hospice since about 3 this morning, but it's a blessing for her to have gone, and my mom is taking it pretty good, as we've been at hospice almost non-stop since Friday morning around 9 am. So, she had plenty of time to do the story telling and sharing, while my Aunt was still conscious, and then today, was a hard day as it dragged on a long time. But God is good, and mom is doing fine with it. She's sad of course, but having been there, she's understanding what has just happened. So, much better than when my sister died in her sleep a few months ago. She was really confused with that, but this has worked out much better.
> 
> I'd say, let's see some more pictures in a few days. When was she bred? She doesn't look like a mare that's anywhere close to delivering, so when is her expected due date? Is she a maiden? I can't remember. LOL


I'm so sorry. My mother also had cancer so I know that feeling, when they pass and finally at peace, it's awful to actually witness such pain... My condolences to your family xoMy mare lived on and off with our stallion throughout last year, I actually saw him cover her multiple times, she's a maiden, 5 years old, she would have to be due in the next month in my opinion if actually pregnant, in the photo below, one pic was taken May 15 2014, the other in front of the hay was taken today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2014)

When you get a chance can you take the LB "Set of Pictures" if you have a look on others threads you will see what im talking about.

Hope the girl in the Video has hard feet lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

gosh Diane I am so sorry to hear of your loss, so sudden



glad that she is now out of pain and that your Mum is handling it well.
Praying for you family at the moment.

Your girl is carrying the baby very very tight if she is pregnant... can you get a weefoal test? should be able to give you a final answer without stressing hehe.


----------

